# Is it IELTS required for ACS?



## KangaruDesam (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi,

I am planing to apply 189 visa. 

I have done MCA. Prior to that I have complete BSc Comp Science. I have total 15 years of Exp. My age is 37. I have not yet done my IELTS. 

So, My score is 55. 

From posts I have come across that IELTS band 7 is required for 189 visa

Should I wait to complete my IELTS to submit ACS for assessment?

Should my wife also required to do IELTS? she is not working now? She was doing medical transcription.


----------



## Demesne (Sep 4, 2013)

No, you do not require IELTS to file ACS assessment application. 

You will need at least a score of 6.0 in all modules to apply for 189 Visa though. A 6.0 will not give you any points but is mandatory to show in order to get visa invite.

If your wife is applying as your dependent then she can do either of these:

1. Pass IELTS with 4.5 in each module 
OR
2. Show proof that her degree was taught in English language


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

First of all, welcome to the forum. You don't need to take IELTS before ACS. Submit your ACS application(it takes around 100 days to get your skills assessed) and give your IELTS while waiting for your result. You need atleast 7 in all modules to claim 10 points. If you score atleast 8 in all modules, then you can claim for 20 points. 
Furthermore, your wife should get at least 4.5 in IELTS to add her as a dependent. If shes unable to score that much, then you have to pay more( i think around $5000).

Hope this clears your doubts


----------



## KangaruDesam (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you, Demesna and bobinv.

I am getting ready for ACS. I did Master of Computer Application (MCA) and have 15 year exp. So, I have problem in getting Exp certificate for current employment for Visa purpose. Can I do self declaration. Is self declaration is valid? What should be format? Any other proof that required to add apart from self declaration?


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

Self declaration is *NOT* accepted by ACS. You should get a statutory declaration by your colleague and get it notarized by a gazetted officer/notary and you are good to go. Make sure it states that you are a full time employee and it mentions your roles and responsibilities as well.


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

KangaruDesam said:


> Thank you, Demesna and bobinv.
> 
> I am getting ready for ACS. I did Master of Computer Application (MCA) and have 15 year exp. So, I have problem in getting Exp certificate for current employment for Visa purpose. Can I do self declaration. Is self declaration is valid? What should be format? Any other proof that required to add apart from self declaration?


Hi,
If you are not able to get an Exp certificate from your employer, then you can get reference (on a bond paper) from your Manager or senior in your organization.

Cheers


----------



## Malik Sajjad (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi 
i have done my bachelor in computer science in 2013 and have 1 year job experience in my country then i went to australia in 2014 and did Master in project management now and during my studies in australia i work for software house in pakistan so is my that work experince be considered and my management degree be corelate with bachelor degree??


----------



## PuneethPatsa (Oct 10, 2017)

bobinv said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, welcome to the forum. You don't need to take IELTS before ACS. Submit your ACS application(it takes around 100 days to get your skills assessed) and give your IELTS while waiting for your result. You need atleast 7 in all modules to claim 10 points. If you score atleast 8 in all modules, then you can claim for 20 points.
> Furthermore, your wife should get at least 4.5 in IELTS to add her as a dependent. If shes unable to score that much, then you have to pay more( i think around $5000).
> ...


Hi,

I am planing to apply 189 visa. 

I have done MBA. Prior to that I have complete B-Com Computers. I have total 6+ years of Exp. My age is 29. I have not yet done my PTE. 

Should I wait to complete my PTE to submit ACS for assessment?

Can someone please share the procedure for submitting ACS assessment.


----------

